# William Lane Craig on the Problem of Evil



## Cheshire Cat (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZTG5xyefEo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C8ifQqWjMk
Now obviously one doesn't have to agree with everything he says in order to get some good out of the clips.

Edit: Thanks Rich.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 15, 2007)

Caleb,

Didn't like the uk.youtube.com so I changed them the uk to www and it worked fine.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 15, 2007)

I've often used Evil as an apologetic for the existence of God. It's very hard to refute.


----------



## sotzo (Jul 15, 2007)

Craig is a great thinker / speaker for the kingdom, but his evidentialist emphases tend to get give too much credit to his atheist opponents. This credit comes in the form of Craig's indirect acknowledement that the atheist can legitimately use words like "good" and "evil". Asking the atheist to give an account of how he/she knows the difference between such words when humans are nothing more than a slurry of cells (on the atheist's terms), gets to the heart of the matter. 

As Bahnsen, Wilson, et al have shown in debates, the absurdity of a materialist worldview is its assumptions of things that cannot exist by definition of such a worldview. Craig's approach often assumes the foundation of his opponent is solid when it is actually a sinkhole.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jul 15, 2007)

Sotzo, I think a big problem with Craig is probably his view on nuetrality, although to be honest I have read very little of his work, Besides his and J.P. Moreland's Philosophical Foundations for a Christian Worldview, which I recommend, even though I don't agree with everything in there. He does in a way use the same argument you are making at the ending of the first clip I believe.


----------

